# Looking for a title



## CMinor (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello,

I love classical music, and began collecting it when I was very young. I didn't go that deep into classical music, I just loved listening to it. 
Now as sloppy as I am, I lost a few CDs, leaving me to forget a few titles. The title I'm looking for is a song that sounds somewhat arabic. It's very fast and is almost exotic. Strings are what come across most in this piece. 
It's from an orchestra, or a symphony, my memory fails me.

I heard it once more after 7 years. I had long forgotten thing number and I really want to listen to it again. 

So, please place suggestions. I thank you all deeply.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Just wild guess. Khachaturian - Sabre Dance from the Ballet Gayaneh?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

The first works which spring to mind are a selection from Nielsen's _Aladdin_, and the Bacchanale from Saint-Saens' _Samson and Delilah_.


----------



## CMinor (Feb 23, 2009)

Both no, unfortunately. I thank you kindly for your help, though. 

It was very fluent and very fast, from the start till the end, I think.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

It would have to be *"Scheherazade"* or part of, by Rimsky Korsakov, that was composed after RK had read 'Arabian Nights' One of the best recordings is by Sir Thomas Beecham and the Royal Philharmonic orchestra, I have the original vinyl record and in stereo


----------



## CMinor (Feb 23, 2009)

It wasn't Scheherazade either (thank you, by the way. I love this piece!) 

I had the tone, but I forgot it. I was going to whistle it on a file and then post it here, but unfortunately because of the other songs I've been mixing it up. When I get it back, I'll try to post it asap.


----------

